

How Dogecoin Proved its Worth with Kindness and Generosity - pouzy
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/how-dogecoin-proved-its-worth-kindness-generosity-1433561

======
BlackDeath3
While I get that a kind community can go a long way, I just don't really see
how a new currency fits into this.

If Dogecoin has technical advantages (and many argue that it does) then that's
great, but all I hear when I read these articles is that a bunch of people
thought that Bitcoiners were real meanies so they started their _own_
currency! Hah!

